#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  IIIT Gwalior Btech Admission 2013, Cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel,Campus Facilities [[NEW]]

## kishorer0ck

*IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities*

 
*
IIIT Gwalior Year of Establishment:* 1997.


*IIIT Gwalior* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIIT Gwalior* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*IIIT Gwalior* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
18909

*OPPH*
144009

*OB*
32072

*OBPH*
243667

*SC*
99923

*SCPH*
209245

*ST*
151293

*STPH*
NA






*IIIT Gwalior Branches In Engineering:*
B.Tech(ICT) + M.Tech(ICT)B.Tech.(ICT) + MBA
Some other info regarding IIIT Gwalior- * College ranks among top 25 of  the best Engineering colleges in India * College ranks among top 3  colleges who provide Doctorates in various streams * Highest placement  provided by DirectI this  year, 22.5 lacs *Next highest package by  Microsoft, 21.4 lacs * College Has 166 acre campus..which is pretty big  when we consider one Branch only * Some new branches are going to open  next year as the new building construction work is almost over * College  provides one of the best Internet facilities in India, giving a   whopping speed of 150 MBps provided by BSNL * This year GOOGLE visited  the college for placements, which itself is a pretty big achievement *  Its cultural fests are attended by renowned celebrities like Shalmali  Kholgade and Kunal Ganjawala this year, along with many others * It has  collaborations with three major Universities around the world * It has 2   gyms in its campus * Singly-occupied rooms, right from the first year,  are given to students, unlike other NITs, where 3-4 students  accommodate in a single room..

Coming To The Placements.There Were Many MNC's Which Were Interested _In Placing IIIT-Gwalior Students In Their Companies. Big MNC's Like Microsoft, Google, Directi,Amdocs,Wipro, TCS,Infosys etc. have Visited The College And The College Has The Record Of Almost 98% Placement.

__Last Year The Highest Paid Packed Was 23 lacs Which Was Offered By Microsft..Many Such Huge Packages Like 21 lpa, 20 lpa, 18 lpa Were Also Bagged By The Students..!

_
*IIIT Gwalior Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*  Indian Institute of Information Technology and  Management Gwalior was established by Govt of India through a cabinet  decision taken in October 1995 based on a report of a working group (May  1995) of All India Council for Technical Education(AICTE) constituted,  consisting of eminent professionals, academicians and policy makers in  the areas of Information Technology, Management and Communication, to  deliberate on the issue of IT integration. The working group prepared a  basic document underlining the need of establishing a National Centre in  the area of IT.


Government of Madhya Pradesh allotted land free of cost, first at the  village Sonjana, on 16th January 1996. The foundation Stone of the  Institute was laid on Jan 17, 1996 by Late Shrimant Madhav Rao Scindia,  the then Minister of Human Resource Development. Govt of India. The  first meeting of IIITM Gwalior Society was held on 17th January 1997 at  Shastri Bhavan, New Delhi. The society was registered on 30 January  1997.


Consequently, the Indian Institute of Information Technology &  Management (IIITM) was established at Gwalior as a centrally funded  autonomous institution registered under the Societies Registration Act  and sprawled over 60 hectares of land to build the Institute campus. The  primary objectives of the institute are to create facilities for  education, training, research, consultancy and professional development  in the areas of Information Technology and Management in an integrated  manner. The objectives of the institute were framed so as to create  facilities for education, research, consultancy and professional  development in the cusp area of IT and management through seamless  integration. The institute was founded to bridge the gap between the  technocrats and the managers and produce the new generation of  entrepreneurs .


*Central library:* The institutes library is a collection of  sources, resources, and services, and the structure in which it is  housed; it is organized for use and maintained by the institute. In the  more traditional sense, its a library is a collection of books.


The IIITM library has huge collection of both physical and digital books  and resources. This library is made over the years. Institute keeps  updating the library resources based on demand of class and student  community. There are dedicated pool of staffs and librarian for  management distribution of books inside library.


The institutes library is a collection of sources, resources, and  services, and the structure in which it is housed; it is organized for  use and maintained by the institute. In the more traditional sense, its  a library is a collection of books.


The IIITM library has huge collection of both physical and digital books  and resources. This library is made over the years. Institute keeps  updating the library resources based on demand of class and student  community. There are dedicated pool of staffs and librarian for  management distribution of books inside library.

*IIIT Gwalior Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
There are reading rooms in corresponding hostels. Recently a Book club  has been opened in BH-1 in association with Career Launcher Gwalior.

*IIIT Gwalior Address:* ABV-Indian Institute of Information  Technology and Management Gwalior, Morena Link Road, Gwalior Madhya  Pradesh, INDIA  474010.

For Any Queries Do Disturb Us...Ask Out Your Questions We Are Ready To Help You Aspirants Out..
You Can Also Contact Us On FaceBook
www.facebook.com/kishorer0ck and
www.facebook.com/vinayak.iiitmg


-------------------------------------------GOOD LUCK----------------------------------------_
_





  Similar Threads: IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

